# Unable to stop popups malware



## aaronbor (Dec 1, 2008)

Good day to all.


I am getting a barrage of popups for wallpaper websites, desktopsmiley, facebook, uhk.com and other similar popups. I scanned and perform a fix using Spybolt (3 times), but no help. Can you please help me get rid off this very frustrating problem? Thanks!

Here is my HJT log:


 Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 4:25:48 AM, on 12/1/2008
Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16735)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccProxy.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\AluSchedulerSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\Program Files\CyberLink\Shared Files\RichVideo.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\slserv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Common\ViewpointService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\MsPMSPSv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\D-Link\D-Link USB Phone Adapter\DPH-50U Utility.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe
C:\WINDOWS\RTHDCPL.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\RUNDLL32.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
C:\Program Files\Skype\Phone\Skype.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
C:\Program Files\OpenOffice.org 2.3\program\soffice.exe
C:\Program Files\OpenOffice.org 2.3\program\soffice.BIN
C:\Program Files\Skype\Plugin Manager\skypePM.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\OFFICE11\WINWORD.EXE
C:\Program Files\012Net\012Net-Cable dialer\FwPortal.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Skype add-on (mastermind) - {22BF413B-C6D2-4d91-82A9-A0F997BA588C} - C:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\SkypeIEPlugin.dll
O2 - BHO: NP Helper Class - {35B8D58C-B0CB-46b0-BA64-05B3804E4E86} - C:\Program Files\Network Optimizer\1.1.0.1400\NPIEAddOn.dll
O2 - BHO: Spybot-S&D IE Protection - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: NCO 2.0 IE BHO - {602ADB0E-4AFF-4217-8AA1-95DAC4DFA408} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\coShared\Browser\2.6\coIEPlg.dll
O2 - BHO: Symantec Intrusion Prevention - {6D53EC84-6AAE-4787-AEEE-F4628F01010C} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\IDS\IPSBHO.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\5.0.926.3450\swg.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Show Norton Toolbar - {7FEBEFE3-6B19-4349-98D2-FFB09D4B49CA} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\coShared\Browser\2.6\CoIEPlg.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TLinkAgent] C:\Program Files\D-Link\D-Link USB Phone Adapter\DPH-50U Utility.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSPM Startup] C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\INSTAL~1\UPDATE~1\isuspm.exe -startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSScheduler] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe" -start
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RTHDCPL] RTHDCPL.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvMcTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [osCheck] "C:\Program Files\Norton 360\osCheck.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Skype] "C:\Program Files\Skype\Phone\Skype.exe" /nosplash /minimized
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [cdloader] "C:\Documents and Settings\Aaron\Application Data\mjusbsp\cdloader2.exe" MAGICJACK
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SpybotSD TeaTimer] C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-21-1614895754-507921405-839522115-1005\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe (User 'Rachel')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-21-1614895754-507921405-839522115-1005\..\Run: [Skype] "C:\Program Files\Skype\Phone\Skype.exe" /nosplash /minimized (User 'Rachel')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-21-1614895754-507921405-839522115-1005\..\Run: [cdloader] "C:\Documents and Settings\Rachel\Application Data\mjusbsp\cdloader2.exe" MAGICJACK (User 'Rachel')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-21-1614895754-507921405-839522115-1005\..\Run: [swg] C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe (User 'Rachel')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-21-1614895754-507921405-839522115-1005\..\Run: [SmileyApp] C:\Program Files\DoubleD\Desktop Smiley Toolbar\3.3.3.6030\stbapp.exe (User 'Rachel')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-21-1614895754-507921405-839522115-1008\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe (User 'David')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-21-1614895754-507921405-839522115-1008\..\RunOnce: [Shockwave Updater] C:\WINDOWS\system32\Adobe\SHOCKW~1\SWHELP~1.EXE -Update -1100465 -"Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 7.0; Windows NT 5.1; FunWebProducts; DS_desktopsmiley; desktopsmiley_3_2_73876691352092_147_677; .NET CLR 2.0.50727)" -"http://www.miniclip.com/games/toboggan-run/en/" (User 'David')
O4 - Startup: OpenOffice.org 2.3.lnk = C:\Program Files\OpenOffice.org 2.3\program\quickstart.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Gamma Loader.lnk = ?
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Search - ?p=ZNxdm414YYIL
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Skype - {77BF5300-1474-4EC7-9980-D32B190E9B07} - C:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\SkypeIEPlugin.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Spybot - Search & Destroy Configuration - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://www.update.microsoft.com/mic...ls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1188163509515
O16 - DPF: {6A344D34-5231-452A-8A57-D064AC9B7862} (Symantec Download Manager) - https://webdl.symantec.com/activex/symdlmgr.cab
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://www.update.microsoft.com/mic...ls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1188163497343
O16 - DPF: {BD8667B7-38D8-4C77-B580-18C3E146372C} (Creative Toolbox Plug-in) - http://ak.imgag.com/imgag/cp/install/Crusher.cab
O16 - DPF: {D1548A26-B8F6-4E86-AE74-E7062CCC2E2A} (igLoader Content on Demand) - http://www.miniclip.com/igloader/igloader.CAB
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - https://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/current/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {E06E2E99-0AA1-11D4-ABA6-0060082AA75C} (GpcContainer Class) - https://sheridanmentoring.webex.com/client/T26L/event/ieatgpc.cab
O18 - Protocol: skype4com - {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\Skype\SKYPE4~1.DLL
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\AluSchedulerSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Network Proxy (ccProxy) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccProxy.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Lic NetConnect service (CLTNetCnService) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: COM Host (comHost) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\VAScanner\comHost.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: LightScribeService Direct Disc Labeling Service (LightScribeService) - Hewlett-Packard Company - C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\LuComServer_3_4.EXE
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate Notice - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: NMIndexingService - Nero AG - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMIndexingService.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: Cyberlink RichVideo Service(CRVS) (RichVideo) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\CyberLink\Shared Files\RichVideo.exe
O23 - Service: SmartLinkService (SLService) - Smart Link - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\slserv.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Core LC - Unknown owner - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Viewpoint Manager Service - Viewpoint Corporation - C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Common\ViewpointService.exe

--
End of file - 11902 bytes


----------



## aaronbor (Dec 1, 2008)

I ran a scan using Spy Doctor based on the recommendation of a friend who appears to know about computers. The program found multiple threats, including 3 that where ranked as HIGH. I remove them using the program. 

Spy Doctor found things that my Norton 360 did not detect, so I am happy about that. However at this point I don't know if the program really cleaned my system completely.

 I hope I was not to inpatient by turning to Spy Doctor, But my internet experience with popups is unbearable. That is what you get when the kids use the computer and you think Norton will save you

Can someone help me please to make sure my system is clean.

Here is HJT after Spy Doctor.

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 7:33:10 AM, on 12/3/2008
Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16735)
Boot mode: Normal
Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\csrss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccProxy.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\AluSchedulerSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\Program Files\CyberLink\Shared Files\RichVideo.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\slserv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Common\ViewpointService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\MsPMSPSv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\alg.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\VAScanner\comHost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\D-Link\D-Link USB Phone Adapter\DPH-50U Utility.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe
C:\WINDOWS\RTHDCPL.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\RUNDLL32.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
C:\Program Files\Skype\Phone\Skype.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
C:\Program Files\OpenOffice.org 2.3\program\soffice.exe
C:\Program Files\OpenOffice.org 2.3\program\soffice.BIN
C:\Program Files\Skype\Plugin Manager\skypePM.exe
c:\progra~1\common~1\instal~1\update~1\isuspm.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\INSTAL~1\UPDATE~1\agent.exe
C:\Program Files\Spyware Doctor\pctsAuxs.exe
C:\Program Files\Spyware Doctor\pctsSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Spyware Doctor\pctsTray.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\wbem\wmiprvse.exe
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Skype add-on (mastermind) - {22BF413B-C6D2-4d91-82A9-A0F997BA588C} - C:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\SkypeIEPlugin.dll
O2 - BHO: NP Helper Class - {35B8D58C-B0CB-46b0-BA64-05B3804E4E86} - C:\Program Files\Network Optimizer\1.1.0.1400\NPIEAddOn.dll
O2 - BHO: Spybot-S&D IE Protection - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: NCO 2.0 IE BHO - {602ADB0E-4AFF-4217-8AA1-95DAC4DFA408} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\coShared\Browser\2.6\coIEPlg.dll
O2 - BHO: Symantec Intrusion Prevention - {6D53EC84-6AAE-4787-AEEE-F4628F01010C} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\IDS\IPSBHO.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\5.0.926.3450\swg.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Show Norton Toolbar - {7FEBEFE3-6B19-4349-98D2-FFB09D4B49CA} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\coShared\Browser\2.6\CoIEPlg.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TLinkAgent] C:\Program Files\D-Link\D-Link USB Phone Adapter\DPH-50U Utility.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSPM Startup] C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\INSTAL~1\UPDATE~1\isuspm.exe -startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSScheduler] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe" -start
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RTHDCPL] RTHDCPL.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvMcTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [osCheck] "C:\Program Files\Norton 360\osCheck.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISTray] "C:\Program Files\Spyware Doctor\pctsTray.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Skype] "C:\Program Files\Skype\Phone\Skype.exe" /nosplash /minimized
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [cdloader] "C:\Documents and Settings\Aaron\Application Data\mjusbsp\cdloader2.exe" MAGICJACK
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SpybotSD TeaTimer] C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
O4 - Startup: OpenOffice.org 2.3.lnk = C:\Program Files\OpenOffice.org 2.3\program\quickstart.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Gamma Loader.lnk = ?
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Search - ?p=ZNxdm414YYIL
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Skype - {77BF5300-1474-4EC7-9980-D32B190E9B07} - C:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\SkypeIEPlugin.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Spybot - Search & Destroy Configuration - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://www.update.microsoft.com/mic...ls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1188163509515
O16 - DPF: {6A344D34-5231-452A-8A57-D064AC9B7862} (Symantec Download Manager) - https://webdl.symantec.com/activex/symdlmgr.cab
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://www.update.microsoft.com/mic...ls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1188163497343
O16 - DPF: {BD8667B7-38D8-4C77-B580-18C3E146372C} (Creative Toolbox Plug-in) - http://ak.imgag.com/imgag/cp/install/Crusher.cab
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - https://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/current/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {E06E2E99-0AA1-11D4-ABA6-0060082AA75C} (GpcContainer Class) - https://sheridanmentoring.webex.com/client/T26L/event/ieatgpc.cab
O18 - Protocol: skype4com - {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\Skype\SKYPE4~1.DLL
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\AluSchedulerSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Network Proxy (ccProxy) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccProxy.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Lic NetConnect service (CLTNetCnService) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: COM Host (comHost) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\VAScanner\comHost.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: LightScribeService Direct Disc Labeling Service (LightScribeService) - Hewlett-Packard Company - C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\LuComServer_3_4.EXE
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate Notice - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: NMIndexingService - Nero AG - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMIndexingService.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: Cyberlink RichVideo Service(CRVS) (RichVideo) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\CyberLink\Shared Files\RichVideo.exe
O23 - Service: PC Tools Auxiliary Service (sdAuxService) - PC Tools - C:\Program Files\Spyware Doctor\pctsAuxs.exe
O23 - Service: PC Tools Security Service (sdCoreService) - PC Tools - C:\Program Files\Spyware Doctor\pctsSvc.exe
O23 - Service: SmartLinkService (SLService) - Smart Link - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\slserv.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Core LC - Unknown owner - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Viewpoint Manager Service - Viewpoint Corporation - C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Common\ViewpointService.exe
--
End of file - 11211 bytes


----------



## aaronbor (Dec 1, 2008)

The sacan with spayware doctor definately lower the number and frequency of popups, but did not stop the problem. So I wait for help.


----------



## Kenny94 (Dec 16, 2004)

Hi aaronbor Welcome to TSG

Please read this post completely, it may make it easier for you if you copy and paste this post to a new text document or print it for reference later.

Please download *ATF Cleaner* by Atribune.


Double-click *ATF-Cleaner.exe* to run the program. 
Under *Main* choose: *Select All* 
Click the *Empty Selected* button. 

Click *Exit* on the Main menu to close the program.

Please download SUPERAntiSpyware Home Edition (free version)
Install it and double-click the icon on your desktop to run it.
It will ask if you want to update the program definitions, click *Yes*.
Under *Configuration and Preferences*, click the Preferences button.
Click the *Scanning Control* tab.
Under *Scanner Options* make sure the following are checked:
Close browsers before scanning
Scan for tracking cookies
Terminate memory threats before quarantining.
*Please leave the others unchecked.*
Click the Close button to leave the control center screen.

On the main screen, under *Scan for Harmful Software* click *Scan your computer*.
On the left check *C:\Fixed Drive*.
On the right, under Complete Scan, choose *Perform Complete Scan*.
Click *Next* to start the scan. Please be patient while it scans your computer.
After the scan is complete a summary box will appear. Click *OK*.
Make sure everything in the white box has a check next to it, then click *Next*.
It will quarantine what it found and if it asks if you want to reboot, click *Yes*.
To retrieve the removal information for me please do the following:
After reboot, double-click the SUPERAntispyware icon on your desktop.
Click *Preferences*. Click the *Statistics/Logs* tab.
Under Scanner Logs, double-click *SUPERAntiSpyware Scan Log*.
It will open in your default text editor (such as Notepad/Wordpad).
Please highlight everything in the notepad, then right-click and choose *copy*.

Click close and close again to exit the program.
Save the log information. And paste this info along with your HijackThis log.


----------



## aaronbor (Dec 1, 2008)

Thank you very much for the response!

Question: Do I have to run these scans on each user of windows in my computer? My kids have their own user accounts.
 
I followed your instructions, and performed the steps in my user account, and here are the SUPERAntiSpayware Scan Log, and a new HijackThis log.

SUPERAntiSpyware Scan Log
http://www.superantispyware.com
Generated 12/04/2008 at 08:14 PM
Application Version : 4.22.1014
Core Rules Database Version : 3663
Trace Rules Database Version: 1643
Scan type : Complete Scan
Total Scan Time : 00:53:27
Memory items scanned : 531
Memory threats detected : 0
Registry items scanned : 6768
Registry threats detected : 22
File items scanned : 166017
File threats detected : 0
Adware.MyWebSearch/FunWebProducts
HKCR\CLSID\{9AFB8248-617F-460d-9366-D71CDEDA3179}
HKCR\CLSID\{9AFB8248-617F-460d-9366-D71CDEDA3179}\TreatAs
HKCR\TypeLib\{D518921A-4A03-425E-9873-B9A71756821E}
HKCR\TypeLib\{D518921A-4A03-425E-9873-B9A71756821E}\1.0
HKCR\TypeLib\{D518921A-4A03-425E-9873-B9A71756821E}\1.0\0
HKCR\TypeLib\{D518921A-4A03-425E-9873-B9A71756821E}\1.0\0\win32
HKCR\TypeLib\{D518921A-4A03-425E-9873-B9A71756821E}\1.0\FLAGS
HKCR\TypeLib\{D518921A-4A03-425E-9873-B9A71756821E}\1.0\HELPDIR
HKCR\Interface\{CF54BE1C-9359-4395-8533-1657CF209CFE}
HKCR\Interface\{CF54BE1C-9359-4395-8533-1657CF209CFE}\ProxyStubClsid
HKCR\Interface\{CF54BE1C-9359-4395-8533-1657CF209CFE}\ProxyStubClsid32
HKCR\Interface\{CF54BE1C-9359-4395-8533-1657CF209CFE}\TypeLib
HKCR\Interface\{CF54BE1C-9359-4395-8533-1657CF209CFE}\TypeLib#Version
HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\LEGACY_MYWEBSEARCHSERVICE
HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\LEGACY_MYWEBSEARCHSERVICE#NextInstance
HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\LEGACY_MYWEBSEARCHSERVICE\0000
HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\LEGACY_MYWEBSEARCHSERVICE\0000#Service
HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\LEGACY_MYWEBSEARCHSERVICE\0000#Legacy
HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\LEGACY_MYWEBSEARCHSERVICE\0000#ConfigFlags
HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\LEGACY_MYWEBSEARCHSERVICE\0000#Class
HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\LEGACY_MYWEBSEARCHSERVICE\0000#ClassGUID
HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\LEGACY_MYWEBSEARCHSERVICE\0000#DeviceDesc

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 3:40:54 AM, on 12/5/2008
Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16735)
Boot mode: Normal
Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccProxy.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\AluSchedulerSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\Program Files\CyberLink\Shared Files\RichVideo.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\slserv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Common\ViewpointService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\MsPMSPSv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\D-Link\D-Link USB Phone Adapter\DPH-50U Utility.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe
C:\WINDOWS\RTHDCPL.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\RUNDLL32.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
C:\Program Files\Spyware Doctor\pctsTray.exe
C:\Program Files\Skype\Phone\Skype.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
C:\Program Files\OpenOffice.org 2.3\program\soffice.exe
C:\Program Files\OpenOffice.org 2.3\program\soffice.BIN
C:\Program Files\Skype\Plugin Manager\skypePM.exe
C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Skype add-on (mastermind) - {22BF413B-C6D2-4d91-82A9-A0F997BA588C} - C:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\SkypeIEPlugin.dll
O2 - BHO: NP Helper Class - {35B8D58C-B0CB-46b0-BA64-05B3804E4E86} - C:\Program Files\Network Optimizer\1.1.0.1400\NPIEAddOn.dll
O2 - BHO: Spybot-S&D IE Protection - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: NCO 2.0 IE BHO - {602ADB0E-4AFF-4217-8AA1-95DAC4DFA408} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\coShared\Browser\2.6\coIEPlg.dll
O2 - BHO: Symantec Intrusion Prevention - {6D53EC84-6AAE-4787-AEEE-F4628F01010C} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\IDS\IPSBHO.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\5.0.926.3450\swg.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Show Norton Toolbar - {7FEBEFE3-6B19-4349-98D2-FFB09D4B49CA} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\coShared\Browser\2.6\CoIEPlg.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TLinkAgent] C:\Program Files\D-Link\D-Link USB Phone Adapter\DPH-50U Utility.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSPM Startup] C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\INSTAL~1\UPDATE~1\isuspm.exe -startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSScheduler] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe" -start
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RTHDCPL] RTHDCPL.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvMcTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [osCheck] "C:\Program Files\Norton 360\osCheck.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISTray] "C:\Program Files\Spyware Doctor\pctsTray.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Skype] "C:\Program Files\Skype\Phone\Skype.exe" /nosplash /minimized
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [cdloader] "C:\Documents and Settings\Aaron\Application Data\mjusbsp\cdloader2.exe" MAGICJACK
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SpybotSD TeaTimer] C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
O4 - S-1-5-18 Startup: OpenOffice.org 2.3.lnk = C:\Program Files\OpenOffice.org 2.3\program\quickstart.exe (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - .DEFAULT Startup: OpenOffice.org 2.3.lnk = C:\Program Files\OpenOffice.org 2.3\program\quickstart.exe (User 'Default user')
O4 - Startup: OpenOffice.org 2.3.lnk = C:\Program Files\OpenOffice.org 2.3\program\quickstart.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Gamma Loader.lnk = ?
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Search - ?p=ZNxdm414YYIL
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Skype - {77BF5300-1474-4EC7-9980-D32B190E9B07} - C:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\SkypeIEPlugin.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Spybot - Search & Destroy Configuration - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://www.update.microsoft.com/mic...ls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1188163509515
O16 - DPF: {6A344D34-5231-452A-8A57-D064AC9B7862} (Symantec Download Manager) - https://webdl.symantec.com/activex/symdlmgr.cab
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://www.update.microsoft.com/mic...ls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1188163497343
O16 - DPF: {BD8667B7-38D8-4C77-B580-18C3E146372C} (Creative Toolbox Plug-in) - http://ak.imgag.com/imgag/cp/install/Crusher.cab
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - https://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/current/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {E06E2E99-0AA1-11D4-ABA6-0060082AA75C} (GpcContainer Class) - https://sheridanmentoring.webex.com/client/T26L/event/ieatgpc.cab
O18 - Protocol: skype4com - {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\Skype\SKYPE4~1.DLL
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\AluSchedulerSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Network Proxy (ccProxy) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccProxy.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Lic NetConnect service (CLTNetCnService) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: COM Host (comHost) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\VAScanner\comHost.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: LightScribeService Direct Disc Labeling Service (LightScribeService) - Hewlett-Packard Company - C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\LuComServer_3_4.EXE
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate Notice - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: NMIndexingService - Nero AG - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMIndexingService.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: Cyberlink RichVideo Service(CRVS) (RichVideo) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\CyberLink\Shared Files\RichVideo.exe
O23 - Service: PC Tools Auxiliary Service (sdAuxService) - PC Tools - C:\Program Files\Spyware Doctor\pctsAuxs.exe
O23 - Service: PC Tools Security Service (sdCoreService) - PC Tools - C:\Program Files\Spyware Doctor\pctsSvc.exe
O23 - Service: SmartLinkService (SLService) - Smart Link - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\slserv.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Core LC - Unknown owner - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Viewpoint Manager Service - Viewpoint Corporation - C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Common\ViewpointService.exe
--
End of file - 11059 bytes


----------



## Kenny94 (Dec 16, 2004)

> Do I have to run these scans on each user of windows in my computer? Mykids have their own user accounts.


No not in your case aaronbor.

Please do an online scan with Kaspersky WebScanner

Kaspersky online scanner uses JAVA tecnology to perform the scan. If you do not have the latest JAVA version, follow the instrutions below under *Upgrading Java*, to download and install the latest vesion.


Read through the requirements and privacy statement and click on *Accept* button.
It will start downloading and installing the scanner and virus definitions. You will be prompted to install an application from Kaspersky. Click *Run*.
When the downloads have finished, click on *Settings*.
Make sure the following is checked. 
*Spyware, Adware, Dialers, and other potentially dangerous programs 
[*]Archives
[*]Mail databases*

Click on *My Computer* under *Scan*.
Once the scan is complete, it will display the results. Click on *View Scan Report*.
You will see a list of infected items there. Click on *Save Report As...*.
Save this report to a convenient place. Change the *Files of type* to *Text file (.txt)* before clicking on the *Save* button.
Please post this log in your next reply.

*Upgrading Java*:

Download the latest version of *Java Runtime Environment (JRE) 6 Update 10*.
Click the "*Download*" button to the right.
Select your Platform and check the box that says: "*I agree to the Java SE Runtime Environment 6 License Agreement.*".
Click on *Continue*.
Click on the link to download Windows Offline Installation (jre-6u10-windows-i586-p.exe) and save it to your desktop. Do NOT use the Sun Download Manager..
Close any programs you may have running - especially your web browser.
Go to *Start* > *Control Panel*, double-click on *Add/Remove *programs and remove all older versions of Java.
Check any item with Java Runtime Environment *(JRE or J2SE)* in the name.
Click the Remove or Change/Remove button.
Repeat as many times as necessary to remove each Java version.
Reboot your computer once all Java components are removed.
Then from your desktop double-click on the download to install the newest version.(Vista users, right click on the *jre-6u10-windows-i586-p.exe* and select *"Run as an Administrator"*.)

Also, I would like you to generate a "Add/Remove Software list" log using the HijackThis application. Here is how you can do this:

To get an Uninstall List from HijackThis:

Open HijackThis, click Config, click Misc Tools
Click "*Open Uninstall Manager*"
Click "Save List" (generates *uninstall_list.txt*)
Click Save, copy and paste the results in your next post.

In your next reply, please include these log(s):

***Kaspersky online scanner 
* HijackThis Uninstall List
* HijackThis log (new)*


----------



## aaronbor (Dec 1, 2008)

Here are the two reports requested

Saturday, December 6, 2008
Operating System: Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition Service Pack 3 (build 2600)
Kaspersky Online Scanner 7 version: 7.0.25.0
Program database last update: Saturday, December 06, 2008 14:27:54
Records in database: 1440355

*Scan settings*Scan using the following databaseextendedScan archivesyesScan mail databasesyes*Scan area*My ComputerA:\
C:\
D:\
E:\
F:\ *Scan statistics*Files scanned169584Threat name1Infected objects1Suspicious objects0Duration of the scan01:29:30
*File name**Threat name**Threats count*C:\WINDOWS\system32\f3PSSavr.scrInfected: not-a-virus:WebToolbar.Win32.MyWebSearch.bg1*The selected area was scanned.*

012Net
Adobe Acrobat and Reader 8.1.2 Security Update 1 (KB403742)
Adobe Flash Player 10 ActiveX
Adobe Photoshop Album 2.0
Adobe Photoshop Elements 2.0
Adobe Reader 8.1.2
Adobe Shockwave Player
AIM 6
AppCore
Apple Mobile Device Support
Apple Software Update
Arthur's Thinking Games
Backup
BKeeStar V1.1
Bonus
CC_ccProxyExt
ccCommon
ccPxyCore
CIB
ClueFinders Math Adventures
Conexant Video Capture Driver
Data Lifeguard Tools
Delta Flights Palm Conduit
DivX ;-) Audio Compressor 4.02
DivX Codec
DivX Content Uploader
DivX Converter
DivX Player
DivX Web Player
D-Link USB Phone Adapter
Edmark MindTwister Math
EPSON Scan
GearDrvs
GearDrvs
Google Toolbar for Internet Explorer
Google Toolbar for Internet Explorer
Google Updater
Guitar Pro 5.1
High Definition Audio Driver Package - KB888111
High Flying Act - Interactive Storybook
HijackThis 2.0.2
Hot Wheels® Micro Racers(TM)
Hotfix for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB947864)
Hotfix for Windows Media Format 11 SDK (KB929399)
Hotfix for Windows Media Player 11 (KB939683)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB952287)
I Love Math!
iTunes
Java(TM) 6 Update 11
LEGO Stunt Rally
Lexmark Printer Software Uninstall
LiveUpdate (Symantec Corporation)
LiveUpdate (Symantec Corporation)
LiveUpdate 3.2 (Symantec Corporation)
LiveUpdate Notice (Symantec Corporation)
Logitech Gaming Software
Master Mishna Moed 2.0
Media Manager for WALKMAN 1.1
Microsoft .NET Framework 2.0
Microsoft Compression Client Pack 1.0 for Windows XP
Microsoft Flight Simulator 2002
Microsoft Internationalized Domain Names Mitigation APIs
Microsoft National Language Support Downlevel APIs
Microsoft Office Access 2003 Runtime
Microsoft Office Standard Edition 2003
Microsoft User-Mode Driver Framework Feature Pack 1.0
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable
Mighty Math Zoo Zillions (Remove only)
MS-Access Runtime 2003
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB936181)
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB954430)
Need For Speed Hot Pursuit 2
Nero 7 Essentials
Network Optimizer
Network Recording Player
Norton 360
Norton 360
Norton 360 (Symantec Corporation)
Norton 360 HTMLHelp
Norton Add-on Pack (Symantec Corporation)
Norton AntiSpam
Norton AntiVirus Help
Norton Confidential Core
Norton PC Checkup
Norton Security Scan
NVIDIA Drivers
OpenOffice.org 2.3
Palm Desktop by ACCESS
Parental Control
PhotoNow! 1.0
PowerDirector
PowerDVD
PowerProducer Express
QuickTime
RealFlight G2 Simulator
Realtek High Definition Audio Driver
RollerCoaster Tycoon 3
Security Update for CAPICOM (KB931906)
Security Update for CAPICOM (KB931906)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB937143)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB938127)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB939653)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB942615)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB944533)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB950759)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB953838)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB956390)
Security Update for Windows Media Player 11 (KB936782)
Security Update for Windows Media Player 11 (KB954154)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB923789)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB938464)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB941569)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB946648)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB950760)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB950762)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB950974)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB951066)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB951376)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB951376-v2)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB951698)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB951748)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB952954)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB953839)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB954211)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB954459)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB955069)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956391)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956803)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956841)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB957095)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB957097)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB958644)
Skype™ 3.5
SkyTeam Palm OS Timetable for PalmOS
SmartSound Quicktracks Plugin
Soccer Mania
SPBBC 32bit
SplashWallet Suite
Spybot - Search & Destroy
Spyware Doctor 6.0
Star Wars JK II Jedi Outcast
StarFlyers Royal Jewel Rescue
Super Solvers Reading Ages 9-12
SUPERAntiSpyware Free Edition
Symantec Real Time Storage Protection Component
Symantec Technical Support Controls
System Search Dispatcher
The Game Of Life
thinkorswim
Trade Simulator 1.00
Update for Windows XP (KB951072-v2)
Update for Windows XP (KB951978)
VideoAdvantage
Viewpoint Media Player
WebEx Recorder and Player
Widget Works 4.0 for Windows
Windows Driver Package - Advanced Micro Devices (AmdK8) Processor (05/27/2006 1.3.2.0)
Windows Media Format 11 runtime
Windows Media Format 11 runtime
Windows Media Player 11
Windows Media Player 11
Windows XP Service Pack 3
WorldMate® Professional Edition for Palm
Xfire (remove only)
Xvid 1.1.3 final uninstall

Thanks!


----------



## Kenny94 (Dec 16, 2004)

Hi aaronbor,

You forgot to post * HijackThis log (new) 

Go to Start > Control Panel > Add/Remove Programs.

Please remove: Viewpoint Media Player from Add/Remove Programs in the Control Panel

read more on Viewpoint Media Player 
at:http://www.clickz.com/3561546

Using Windows Explorer (to get there right-click your Start button and go to "Explore"), please delete This* C:\WINDOWS\system32\f3PSSavr.scr *(if present):

In your next reply, please include these log(s):

** HijackThis log (new)*

Also, please let me know how things are running now...


----------



## aaronbor (Dec 1, 2008)

Kenny94,

Sorry I forgot to include the last HijackThis log. In any case I deleted View Point Media Player and the f3PSSavr.scr file and here is the latest HijackThis log.

Give me a day or two to let you know for sure how things are running. 
So far I have seen much less popup activity and I get an occasional IE screen with black letter "Content Blocked". But I have not been in the internet much in the last few of days.
 
Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 10:30:15 AM, on 12/7/2008
Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16735)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccProxy.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\AluSchedulerSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\Program Files\CyberLink\Shared Files\RichVideo.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\slserv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\MsPMSPSv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\D-Link\D-Link USB Phone Adapter\DPH-50U Utility.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe
C:\WINDOWS\RTHDCPL.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\RUNDLL32.EXE
C:\Program Files\Spyware Doctor\pctsTray.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Skype\Phone\Skype.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
C:\Program Files\OpenOffice.org 2.3\program\soffice.exe
C:\Program Files\OpenOffice.org 2.3\program\soffice.BIN
C:\Program Files\Skype\Plugin Manager\skypePM.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\AUPDATE.EXE
C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\LuComServer_3_4.EXE
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Skype add-on (mastermind) - {22BF413B-C6D2-4d91-82A9-A0F997BA588C} - C:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\SkypeIEPlugin.dll
O2 - BHO: NP Helper Class - {35B8D58C-B0CB-46b0-BA64-05B3804E4E86} - C:\Program Files\Network Optimizer\1.1.0.1400\NPIEAddOn.dll
O2 - BHO: Spybot-S&D IE Protection - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: NCO 2.0 IE BHO - {602ADB0E-4AFF-4217-8AA1-95DAC4DFA408} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\coShared\Browser\2.6\coIEPlg.dll
O2 - BHO: Symantec Intrusion Prevention - {6D53EC84-6AAE-4787-AEEE-F4628F01010C} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\IDS\IPSBHO.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In SSV Helper - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\5.0.926.3450\swg.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: JQSIEStartDetectorImpl - {E7E6F031-17CE-4C07-BC86-EABFE594F69C} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\lib\deploy\jqs\ie\jqs_plugin.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Show Norton Toolbar - {7FEBEFE3-6B19-4349-98D2-FFB09D4B49CA} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\coShared\Browser\2.6\CoIEPlg.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TLinkAgent] C:\Program Files\D-Link\D-Link USB Phone Adapter\DPH-50U Utility.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSPM Startup] C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\INSTAL~1\UPDATE~1\isuspm.exe -startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSScheduler] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe" -start
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RTHDCPL] RTHDCPL.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvMcTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [osCheck] "C:\Program Files\Norton 360\osCheck.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISTray] "C:\Program Files\Spyware Doctor\pctsTray.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Skype] "C:\Program Files\Skype\Phone\Skype.exe" /nosplash /minimized
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [cdloader] "C:\Documents and Settings\Aaron\Application Data\mjusbsp\cdloader2.exe" MAGICJACK
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SpybotSD TeaTimer] C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-21-1614895754-507921405-839522115-1005\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe (User 'Rachel')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-21-1614895754-507921405-839522115-1005\..\Run: [Skype] "C:\Program Files\Skype\Phone\Skype.exe" /nosplash /minimized (User 'Rachel')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-21-1614895754-507921405-839522115-1005\..\Run: [cdloader] "C:\Documents and Settings\Rachel\Application Data\mjusbsp\cdloader2.exe" MAGICJACK (User 'Rachel')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-21-1614895754-507921405-839522115-1005\..\Run: [swg] C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe (User 'Rachel')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-21-1614895754-507921405-839522115-1005\..\Run: [SmileyApp] C:\Program Files\DoubleD\Desktop Smiley Toolbar\3.3.3.6030\stbapp.exe (User 'Rachel')
O4 - Startup: OpenOffice.org 2.3.lnk = C:\Program Files\OpenOffice.org 2.3\program\quickstart.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Gamma Loader.lnk = ?
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Search - ?p=ZNxdm414YYIL
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: Skype - {77BF5300-1474-4EC7-9980-D32B190E9B07} - C:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\SkypeIEPlugin.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Spybot - Search & Destroy Configuration - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://www.update.microsoft.com/mic...ls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1188163509515
O16 - DPF: {6A344D34-5231-452A-8A57-D064AC9B7862} (Symantec Download Manager) - https://webdl.symantec.com/activex/symdlmgr.cab
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://www.update.microsoft.com/mic...ls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1188163497343
O16 - DPF: {BD8667B7-38D8-4C77-B580-18C3E146372C} (Creative Toolbox Plug-in) - http://ak.imgag.com/imgag/cp/install/Crusher.cab
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - https://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/current/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {E06E2E99-0AA1-11D4-ABA6-0060082AA75C} (GpcContainer Class) - https://sheridanmentoring.webex.com/client/T26L/event/ieatgpc.cab
O18 - Protocol: skype4com - {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\Skype\SKYPE4~1.DLL
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\AluSchedulerSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Network Proxy (ccProxy) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccProxy.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Lic NetConnect service (CLTNetCnService) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: COM Host (comHost) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\VAScanner\comHost.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Java Quick Starter (JavaQuickStarterService) - Sun Microsystems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
O23 - Service: LightScribeService Direct Disc Labeling Service (LightScribeService) - Hewlett-Packard Company - C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\LuComServer_3_4.EXE
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate Notice - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: NMIndexingService - Nero AG - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMIndexingService.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: Cyberlink RichVideo Service(CRVS) (RichVideo) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\CyberLink\Shared Files\RichVideo.exe
O23 - Service: PC Tools Auxiliary Service (sdAuxService) - PC Tools - C:\Program Files\Spyware Doctor\pctsAuxs.exe
O23 - Service: PC Tools Security Service (sdCoreService) - PC Tools - C:\Program Files\Spyware Doctor\pctsSvc.exe
O23 - Service: SmartLinkService (SLService) - Smart Link - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\slserv.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Core LC - Unknown owner - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe

--
End of file - 11708 bytes


----------



## Kenny94 (Dec 16, 2004)

> Give me a day or two to let you know for sure how things are running.
> So far I have seen much less popup activity and I get an occasional IE screen with black letter "Content Blocked". But I have not been in the internet much in the last few of days.


OK. On "IE screen with black letter "Content Blocked"

see: http://www.genopro.com/help/report-generator/allow-blocked-content/

Btw.. Did you add this: O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-21-1614895754-507921405-839522115-1005\..\Run: [SmileyApp] C:\Program *Files\DoubleD\Desktop Smiley Toolbar\3.3.3.6030\stbapp.exe (User 'Rachel')* ??

This line was your old HJT log but now it's back? I don't trust it read: http://spywarefiles.prevx.com/RRDEGF44495113/STBAPP.EXE.html


----------



## aaronbor (Dec 1, 2008)

Kenny94,

Btw.. Did you add this: O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-21-1614895754-507921405-839522115-1005\..\Run: [SmileyApp] C:\Program *Files\DoubleD\Desktop Smiley Toolbar\3.3.3.6030\stbapp.exe (User 'Rachel')* ??

No, did not at that.

As far as the popups, I am still getting Popups.


----------



## aaronbor (Dec 1, 2008)

I meant to say I did not ADD that!


----------



## Kenny94 (Dec 16, 2004)

One of the kids may have dowmload Smiley Toolbar? My do...

Please post another Uninstall List from HijackThis.


----------



## aaronbor (Dec 1, 2008)

Hi Kenny94,

Sorry I have not responded. I had to go out of town. I will try to get the information as soon as possible. Thanks for your help, and once again sorry for the delay.


----------



## aaronbor (Dec 1, 2008)

Hi Kenny94,

I am back, I hope you are too.

Here is the Uninstalled list

012Net
Adobe Acrobat and Reader 8.1.2 Security Update 1 (KB403742)
Adobe Flash Player 10 ActiveX
Adobe Photoshop Album 2.0
Adobe Photoshop Elements 2.0
Adobe Reader 8.1.2
Adobe Shockwave Player
AIM 6
AppCore
Apple Mobile Device Support
Apple Software Update
Arthur's Thinking Games
Backup
BKeeStar V1.1
Bonus
CC_ccProxyExt
ccCommon
ccPxyCore
CIB
ClueFinders Math Adventures
Conexant Video Capture Driver
Data Lifeguard Tools
Delta Flights Palm Conduit
DivX ;-) Audio Compressor 4.02
DivX Codec
DivX Content Uploader
DivX Converter
DivX Player
DivX Web Player
D-Link USB Phone Adapter
Edmark MindTwister Math
EPSON Scan
GearDrvs
GearDrvs
Google Toolbar for Internet Explorer
Google Updater
Guitar Pro 5.1
High Definition Audio Driver Package - KB888111
High Flying Act - Interactive Storybook
HijackThis 2.0.2
Hot Wheels® Micro Racers(TM)
Hotfix for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB947864)
Hotfix for Windows Media Format 11 SDK (KB929399)
Hotfix for Windows Media Player 11 (KB939683)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB952287)
I Love Math!
iTunes
Java(TM) 6 Update 11
LEGO Stunt Rally
Lexmark Printer Software Uninstall
LiveUpdate (Symantec Corporation)
LiveUpdate (Symantec Corporation)
LiveUpdate 3.2 (Symantec Corporation)
LiveUpdate Notice (Symantec Corporation)
Logitech Gaming Software
Master Mishna Kodshim 2.0
Media Manager for WALKMAN 1.1
Microsoft .NET Framework 2.0
Microsoft Compression Client Pack 1.0 for Windows XP
Microsoft Flight Simulator 2002
Microsoft Internationalized Domain Names Mitigation APIs
Microsoft National Language Support Downlevel APIs
Microsoft Office Access 2003 Runtime
Microsoft Office Standard Edition 2003
Microsoft User-Mode Driver Framework Feature Pack 1.0
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable
Mighty Math Zoo Zillions (Remove only)
MS-Access Runtime 2003
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB936181)
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB954430)
Need For Speed Hot Pursuit 2
Nero 7 Essentials
Network Optimizer
Network Recording Player
Norton 360
Norton 360
Norton 360 (Symantec Corporation)
Norton 360 HTMLHelp
Norton Add-on Pack (Symantec Corporation)
Norton AntiSpam
Norton AntiVirus Help
Norton Confidential Core
Norton PC Checkup
Norton Security Scan
NVIDIA Drivers
OpenOffice.org 2.3
Palm Desktop by ACCESS
Parental Control
PhotoNow! 1.0
PowerDirector
PowerDVD
PowerProducer Express
QuickTime
RealFlight G2 Simulator
Realtek High Definition Audio Driver
RollerCoaster Tycoon 3
Security Update for CAPICOM (KB931906)
Security Update for CAPICOM (KB931906)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB937143)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB938127)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB939653)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB942615)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB944533)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB950759)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB953838)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB956390)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB958215)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB960714)
Security Update for Windows Media Player (KB952069)
Security Update for Windows Media Player 11 (KB936782)
Security Update for Windows Media Player 11 (KB954154)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB923789)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB938464)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB941569)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB946648)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB950760)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB950762)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB950974)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB951066)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB951376)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB951376-v2)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB951698)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB951748)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB952954)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB953839)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB954211)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB954459)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB954600)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB955069)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956391)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956802)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956803)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956841)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB957095)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB957097)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB958644)
Skype™ 3.5
SkyTeam Palm OS Timetable for PalmOS
SmartSound Quicktracks Plugin
Soccer Mania
SPBBC 32bit
SplashWallet Suite
Spybot - Search & Destroy
Spyware Doctor 6.0
Star Wars JK II Jedi Outcast
StarFlyers Royal Jewel Rescue
Super Solvers Reading Ages 9-12
SUPERAntiSpyware Free Edition
Symantec Real Time Storage Protection Component
Symantec Technical Support Controls
System Search Dispatcher
The Game Of Life
thinkorswim
Trade Simulator 1.00
Update for Windows XP (KB951072-v2)
Update for Windows XP (KB951978)
Update for Windows XP (KB955839)
VideoAdvantage
WebEx Recorder and Player
Widget Works 4.0 for Windows
Windows Driver Package - Advanced Micro Devices (AmdK8) Processor (05/27/2006 1.3.2.0)
Windows Media Format 11 runtime
Windows Media Format 11 runtime
Windows Media Player 11
Windows Media Player 11
Windows XP Service Pack 3
WorldMate® Professional Edition for Palm
Xfire (remove only)
Xvid 1.1.3 final uninstall

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 5:58:42 PM, on 12/30/2008
Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16762)
Boot mode: Normal
Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccProxy.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\AluSchedulerSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\Program Files\CyberLink\Shared Files\RichVideo.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\slserv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\MsPMSPSv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\D-Link\D-Link USB Phone Adapter\DPH-50U Utility.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe
C:\WINDOWS\RTHDCPL.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\RUNDLL32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
C:\Program Files\Spyware Doctor\pctsTray.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Skype\Phone\Skype.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
C:\Program Files\OpenOffice.org 2.3\program\soffice.exe
C:\Program Files\OpenOffice.org 2.3\program\soffice.BIN
C:\Program Files\Skype\Plugin Manager\skypePM.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\notepad.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Skype add-on (mastermind) - {22BF413B-C6D2-4d91-82A9-A0F997BA588C} - C:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\SkypeIEPlugin.dll
O2 - BHO: NP Helper Class - {35B8D58C-B0CB-46b0-BA64-05B3804E4E86} - C:\Program Files\Network Optimizer\1.1.0.1400\NPIEAddOn.dll
O2 - BHO: Spybot-S&D IE Protection - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: NCO 2.0 IE BHO - {602ADB0E-4AFF-4217-8AA1-95DAC4DFA408} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\coShared\Browser\2.6\coIEPlg.dll
O2 - BHO: Symantec Intrusion Prevention - {6D53EC84-6AAE-4787-AEEE-F4628F01010C} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\IDS\IPSBHO.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In SSV Helper - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\5.0.926.3450\swg.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Dictionary Compression sdch - {C84D72FE-E17D-4195-BB24-76C02E2E7C4E} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\Component\fastsearch_219B3E1547538286.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: JQSIEStartDetectorImpl - {E7E6F031-17CE-4C07-BC86-EABFE594F69C} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\lib\deploy\jqs\ie\jqs_plugin.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Show Norton Toolbar - {7FEBEFE3-6B19-4349-98D2-FFB09D4B49CA} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\coShared\Browser\2.6\CoIEPlg.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google Toolbar - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TLinkAgent] C:\Program Files\D-Link\D-Link USB Phone Adapter\DPH-50U Utility.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSPM Startup] C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\INSTAL~1\UPDATE~1\isuspm.exe -startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSScheduler] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe" -start
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RTHDCPL] RTHDCPL.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvMcTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [osCheck] "C:\Program Files\Norton 360\osCheck.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISTray] "C:\Program Files\Spyware Doctor\pctsTray.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Skype] "C:\Program Files\Skype\Phone\Skype.exe" /nosplash /minimized
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [cdloader] "C:\Documents and Settings\Aaron\Application Data\mjusbsp\cdloader2.exe" MAGICJACK
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SpybotSD TeaTimer] C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
O4 - S-1-5-18 Startup: OpenOffice.org 2.3.lnk = C:\Program Files\OpenOffice.org 2.3\program\quickstart.exe (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - .DEFAULT Startup: OpenOffice.org 2.3.lnk = C:\Program Files\OpenOffice.org 2.3\program\quickstart.exe (User 'Default user')
O4 - Startup: OpenOffice.org 2.3.lnk = C:\Program Files\OpenOffice.org 2.3\program\quickstart.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Gamma Loader.lnk = ?
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Search - ?p=ZNxdm414YYIL
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: Skype - {77BF5300-1474-4EC7-9980-D32B190E9B07} - C:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\SkypeIEPlugin.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Spybot - Search & Destroy Configuration - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://www.update.microsoft.com/mic...ls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1188163509515
O16 - DPF: {6A344D34-5231-452A-8A57-D064AC9B7862} (Symantec Download Manager) - https://webdl.symantec.com/activex/symdlmgr.cab
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://www.update.microsoft.com/mic...ls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1188163497343
O16 - DPF: {BD8667B7-38D8-4C77-B580-18C3E146372C} (Creative Toolbox Plug-in) - http://ak.imgag.com/imgag/cp/install/Crusher.cab
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - https://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/current/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {E06E2E99-0AA1-11D4-ABA6-0060082AA75C} (GpcContainer Class) - https://sheridanmentoring.webex.com/client/T26L/event/ieatgpc.cab
O18 - Protocol: skype4com - {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\Skype\SKYPE4~1.DLL
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\AluSchedulerSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Network Proxy (ccProxy) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccProxy.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Lic NetConnect service (CLTNetCnService) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: COM Host (comHost) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\VAScanner\comHost.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Java Quick Starter (JavaQuickStarterService) - Sun Microsystems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
O23 - Service: LightScribeService Direct Disc Labeling Service (LightScribeService) - Hewlett-Packard Company - C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\LuComServer_3_4.EXE
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate Notice - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: NMIndexingService - Nero AG - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMIndexingService.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: Cyberlink RichVideo Service(CRVS) (RichVideo) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\CyberLink\Shared Files\RichVideo.exe
O23 - Service: PC Tools Auxiliary Service (sdAuxService) - PC Tools - C:\Program Files\Spyware Doctor\pctsAuxs.exe
O23 - Service: PC Tools Security Service (sdCoreService) - PC Tools - C:\Program Files\Spyware Doctor\pctsSvc.exe
O23 - Service: SmartLinkService (SLService) - Smart Link - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\slserv.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Core LC - Unknown owner - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
--
End of file - 11373 bytes


----------



## Kenny94 (Dec 16, 2004)

Hi aaronbor
Are you still having problems with you computer?


----------



## aaronbor (Dec 1, 2008)

Unfortunately, Yes. I was just in my browser for 20 minutes and got 9 new browsers open that I did not request. All are ads.


----------



## Kenny94 (Dec 16, 2004)

Please visit *Combofix Guide & Instructions * for instructions for installing the recovery console and downloading and running ComboFix.

The only thing different from the instructions there is that when downloading and saving the ComboFix.exe I would like you to rename it to Combo-Fix.exe please.

Post the log from ComboFix when you've accomplished that along with a new HijackThis log.

Important notes regarding ComboFix:

ComboFix may reset a number of Internet Explorer's settings, including making it the default browser. This can easily be changed once we're finished.

ComboFix also prevents autorun of ALL CDs, floppies and USB devices to assist with malware removal & increase security. If this is an issue or makes it difficult for you, please let me know. This can be undone manually when we're finished.

*Note: During this process, it would help a great deal and be very much appreciated if you would refrain from installing any new software or hardware on this machine, unless absolutely necessary, until the clean up process is finished as it makes our job more tedious, with additional new files that may have to be researched, which is very time consuming.

Also, please do not run any security programs or fixes on your own as doing so may compromise what we will be doing. It is important that you wait for instructions.*


----------



## aaronbor (Dec 1, 2008)

Ok I will make sure nothing gets installed untill we finish. 
I will also not run any security programs.
Thanks!
Aaron

ComboFix 08-12-30.02 - Aaron 2008-12-31 11:40:43.2 - NTFSx86
Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition 5.1.2600.3.1252.1.1033.18.2047.1571 [GMT -5:00]
Running from: c:\documents and settings\Aaron\Desktop\Combo-Fix.exe
AV: Norton 360 *On-access scanning disabled* (Updated)
FW: Norton 360 *disabled*
.
((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Other Deletions )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
---- Previous Run -------
.
c:\recycler\ADAPT_Installer.exe
c:\windows\Downloaded Program Files\setup.inf
.
((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Drivers/Services )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
-------\Legacy_MYWEBSEARCHSERVICE

((((((((((((((((((((((((( Files Created from 2008-11-28 to 2008-12-31 )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
2008-12-16 08:10 . 2008-12-16 08:10 d-------- c:\documents and settings\David\.jagex_cache_32
2008-12-12 06:04 . 2008-12-12 06:04 d-------- c:\documents and settings\Brian\.jagex_cache_32
2008-12-06 11:12 . 2008-12-06 11:12 73,728 --a------ c:\windows\system32\javacpl.cpl
2008-12-06 11:05 . 2008-12-06 11:12 410,984 --a------ c:\windows\system32\deploytk.dll
2008-12-05 03:56 . 2008-12-05 03:56 d-------- c:\documents and settings\David\Application Data\SUPERAntiSpyware.com
2008-12-04 17:44 . 2008-12-04 17:44 d-------- c:\program files\SUPERAntiSpyware
2008-12-04 17:44 . 2008-12-04 17:44 d-------- c:\program files\Common Files\Wise Installation Wizard
2008-12-04 17:44 . 2008-12-04 17:44 d-------- c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\SUPERAntiSpyware.com
2008-12-04 17:44 . 2008-12-04 17:44 d-------- c:\documents and settings\Aaron\Application Data\SUPERAntiSpyware.com
2008-12-04 09:07 . 2008-12-12 06:04 d-------- C:\.jagex_cache_32
2008-12-03 05:50 . 2008-12-31 11:27 d-a------ c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\TEMP
2008-12-01 03:35 . 2008-12-01 03:35 d-------- c:\program files\Trend Micro
2008-11-24 17:37 . 2008-11-24 17:37 d-------- c:\documents and settings\Aaron\Application Data\Xfire
2008-11-23 18:48 . 2008-11-23 18:49 344 --a------ c:\windows\wininit.ini
2008-11-23 18:33 . 2008-11-23 18:36 d-------- c:\program files\Spybot - Search & Destroy
2008-11-23 18:33 . 2008-11-23 19:22 d-------- c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Spybot - Search & Destroy
2008-11-23 17:49 . 2008-11-23 17:49 d----c--- c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\{B46E1EF5-0B37-4DB4-A4E2-9F2B41036185}
2008-11-21 08:29 . 2008-12-30 13:43 d-------- c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Google Updater
2008-11-21 07:16 . 2001-08-17 13:57 16,128 --a------ c:\windows\system32\drivers\MODEMCSA.sys
2008-11-21 07:16 . 2001-08-17 13:57 16,128 --a--c--- c:\windows\system32\dllcache\modemcsa.sys
2008-11-20 03:54 . 2008-12-05 05:49 69 --a------ c:\windows\NeroDigital.ini
2008-11-19 09:05 . 2008-11-19 09:05 d-------- c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\LightScribe
2008-11-19 09:02 . 2008-11-19 09:02 d-------- c:\program files\Common Files\LightScribe
2008-11-19 09:00 . 2008-11-20 05:05 d-------- c:\documents and settings\Aaron\Application Data\Ahead
2008-11-19 08:58 . 2008-11-19 08:58 d-------- c:\program files\Nero
2008-11-19 08:58 . 2008-11-19 09:01 d-------- c:\program files\Common Files\Ahead
2008-11-19 08:58 . 2008-11-19 08:58 d-------- c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Nero
2008-11-18 21:41 . 2008-11-18 21:41 d-------- c:\windows\E80F62FF5D3C4A1984099721F2928206.TMP
2008-11-18 20:11 . 2008-11-18 20:11 d-------- c:\windows\system32\scripting
2008-11-18 20:11 . 2008-11-18 20:11 d-------- c:\windows\l2schemas
2008-11-18 20:10 . 2008-11-18 20:10 d-------- c:\windows\system32\en
2008-11-12 03:18 . 2008-11-12 03:18 d-------- c:\program files\System Search Dispatcher
2008-11-12 02:53 . 2008-10-24 06:21 455,296 -----c--- c:\windows\system32\dllcache\mrxsmb.sys
2008-11-11 09:19 . 2008-11-11 09:19 664 --a------ c:\windows\system32\d3d9caps.dat
2008-11-06 16:32 . 2008-11-06 16:32 d--h-c--- c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\{E8CDCBDE-21F5-493F-8C2D-6B382A706FFC}
2008-11-02 09:07 . 2008-11-13 09:14 d--h----- c:\documents and settings\Brian\igLoader Files
.
(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Find3M Report ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
2008-12-31 16:40 --------- d-----w c:\program files\Common Files\Symantec Shared
2008-12-31 16:38 --------- d-----w c:\documents and settings\Aaron\Application Data\Skype
2008-12-31 16:38 --------- d-----w c:\documents and settings\Aaron\Application Data\OpenOffice.org2
2008-12-21 16:06 --------- d-----w c:\documents and settings\Rachel\Application Data\Skype
2008-12-21 13:09 31 ----a-w c:\documents and settings\David\jagex_runescape_preferences.dat
2008-12-18 05:57 --------- d-----w c:\program files\Google
2008-12-17 12:50 --------- d-----w c:\program files\Norton PC Checkup
2008-12-17 09:50 286,720 ----a-w c:\windows\iun507.exe
2008-12-17 09:50 --------- d-----w c:\program files\Master Mishna
2008-12-14 07:26 31 ----a-w c:\documents and settings\Rachel\jagex_runescape_preferences.dat
2008-12-12 12:36 31 ----a-w c:\documents and settings\Brian\jagex_runescape_preferences.dat
2008-12-07 15:17 --------- d-----w c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Viewpoint
2008-12-07 12:40 --------- d-----w c:\program files\Warcraft III
2008-12-06 16:12 --------- d-----w c:\program files\Java
2008-12-03 17:31 --------- d-----w c:\documents and settings\Amy\Application Data\Skype
2008-11-27 06:21 --------- d-----w c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Symantec
2008-11-24 22:48 --------- d-----w c:\documents and settings\David\Application Data\Xfire
2008-11-24 22:22 --------- d--h--w c:\program files\InstallShield Installation Information
2008-11-24 22:18 --------- d-----w c:\program files\The Learning Company
2008-11-19 13:54 --------- d-----w c:\program files\Common Files\logishrd
2008-11-10 17:13 --------- d-----w c:\documents and settings\Aaron\Application Data\mjusbsp
2008-11-06 21:33 --------- d-----w c:\program files\Network Optimizer
2008-11-04 13:02 --------- d-----w c:\program files\Norton 360
2008-10-23 12:36 286,720 ----a-w c:\windows\system32\gdi32.dll
2008-10-16 20:40 98,304 ----a-w c:\windows\system32\CmdLineExt.dll
2008-10-16 20:38 826,368 ----a-w c:\windows\system32\wininet.dll
2008-10-16 19:13 202,776 ----a-w c:\windows\system32\wuweb.dll
2008-10-16 19:13 1,809,944 ----a-w c:\windows\system32\wuaueng.dll
2008-10-16 19:12 561,688 ----a-w c:\windows\system32\wuapi.dll
2008-10-16 19:12 323,608 ----a-w c:\windows\system32\wucltui.dll
2008-10-16 19:09 92,696 ----a-w c:\windows\system32\cdm.dll
2008-10-16 19:09 51,224 ----a-w c:\windows\system32\wuauclt.exe
2008-10-16 19:09 43,544 ----a-w c:\windows\system32\wups2.dll
2008-10-16 19:08 34,328 ----a-w c:\windows\system32\wups.dll
2008-10-16 19:06 268,648 ----a-w c:\windows\system32\mucltui.dll
2008-10-16 19:06 208,744 ----a-w c:\windows\system32\muweb.dll
2008-10-03 10:02 247,326 ----a-w c:\windows\system32\strmdll.dll
2008-09-30 21:43 1,286,152 ----a-w c:\windows\system32\msxml4.dll
2008-09-15 12:12 1,846,400 ----a-w c:\windows\system32\win32k.sys
2008-09-11 21:58 60,800 ----a-w c:\windows\system32\S32EVNT1.DLL
2008-09-10 01:14 1,307,648 ------w c:\windows\system32\msxml6.dll
2008-09-04 17:15 1,106,944 ----a-w c:\windows\system32\msxml3.dll
.
((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Reg Loading Points ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
*Note* empty entries & legit default entries are not shown 
REGEDIT4
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\shelliconoverlayidentifiers\OverlayExcluded]
@="{4433A54A-1AC8-432F-90FC-85F045CF383C}"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{4433A54A-1AC8-432F-90FC-85F045CF383C}]
2008-10-31 12:24 576352 --a------ c:\program files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Backup\buShell.dll
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\shelliconoverlayidentifiers\OverlayPending]
@="{F17C0B1E-EF8E-4AD4-8E1B-7D7E8CB23225}"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{F17C0B1E-EF8E-4AD4-8E1B-7D7E8CB23225}]
2008-10-31 12:24 576352 --a------ c:\program files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Backup\buShell.dll
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\shelliconoverlayidentifiers\OverlayProtected]
@="{476D0EA3-80F9-48B5-B70B-05E677C9C148}"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{476D0EA3-80F9-48B5-B70B-05E677C9C148}]
2008-10-31 12:24 576352 --a------ c:\program files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Backup\buShell.dll
[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"Skype"="c:\program files\Skype\Phone\Skype.exe" [2007-08-17 23120680]
"ctfmon.exe"="c:\windows\system32\ctfmon.exe" [2008-04-13 15360]
"cdloader"="c:\documents and settings\Aaron\Application Data\mjusbsp\cdloader2.exe" [2008-07-22 50520]
"swg"="c:\program files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe" [2007-09-02 68856]
"SpybotSD TeaTimer"="c:\program files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe" [2008-09-16 1833296]
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"TLinkAgent"="c:\program files\D-Link\D-Link USB Phone Adapter\DPH-50U Utility.exe" [2006-03-08 425984]
"ISUSPM Startup"="c:\progra~1\COMMON~1\INSTAL~1\UPDATE~1\isuspm.exe" [2004-06-16 221184]
"ISUSScheduler"="c:\program files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe" [2004-06-16 81920]
"NvMediaCenter"="c:\windows\system32\NvMcTray.dll" [2007-06-28 81920]
"Adobe Reader Speed Launcher"="c:\program files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe" [2008-01-11 39792]
"ccApp"="c:\program files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe" [2008-10-17 51048]
"osCheck"="c:\program files\Norton 360\osCheck.exe" [2008-02-26 988512]
"QuickTime Task"="c:\program files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" [2008-05-27 413696]
"NeroFilterCheck"="c:\program files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NeroCheck.exe" [2006-01-12 155648]
"NvCplDaemon"="c:\windows\system32\NvCpl.dll" [2007-06-28 8466432]
"SunJavaUpdateSched"="c:\program files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe" [2008-12-06 136600]
"RTHDCPL"="RTHDCPL.EXE" [2007-07-05 c:\windows\RTHDCPL.exe]
"nwiz"="nwiz.exe" [2007-06-28 c:\windows\system32\nwiz.exe]
c:\documents and settings\Aaron\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\
OpenOffice.org 2.3.lnk - c:\program files\OpenOffice.org 2.3\program\quickstart.exe [2007-08-17 393216]
c:\documents and settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\
Adobe Gamma Loader.lnk - c:\program files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe [2007-08-29 113664]
[hkey_local_machine\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\ShellExecuteHooks]
"{5AE067D3-9AFB-48E0-853A-EBB7F4A000DA}"= "c:\program files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASSEH.DLL" [2008-05-13 77824]
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows nt\currentversion\drivers32]
"msacm.divxa32"= DivXa32.acm
"vidc.DIV3"= DivXc32.dll
"vidc.DIV4"= DivXc32f.dll
[HKLM\~\startupfolder\C:^Documents and Settings^All Users^Start Menu^Programs^Startup^HotSync Manager.lnk]
path=c:\documents and settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\HotSync Manager.lnk
backup=c:\windows\pss\HotSync Manager.lnkCommon Startup
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\%FP%012-L2TP fts.exe]
--a------ 2005-08-11 13:18 83608 c:\program files\012Net\012Net-Cable dialer\fts.exe
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\%FP%012-L2TP FWPortal.exe]
--a------ 2005-12-13 09:03 801280 c:\program files\012Net\012Net-Cable dialer\FWPortal.exe
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\Adobe Reader Speed Launcher]
--a------ 2008-01-11 21:16 39792 c:\program files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\Aim6]
--a------ 2007-09-29 15:22 50528 c:\program files\AIM6\aim6.exe
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\ctfmon.exe]
--a------ 2008-04-13 19:12 15360 c:\windows\system32\ctfmon.exe
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\iTunesHelper]
--a------ 2008-06-02 10:13 267048 c:\program files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\MSMSGS]
--a------ 2008-04-13 19:12 1695232 c:\program files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\NvCplDaemon]
--a------ 2007-06-28 23:43 8466432 c:\windows\system32\nvcpl.dll
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\NvMediaCenter]
--a------ 2007-06-28 23:43 81920 c:\windows\system32\nvmctray.dll
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\Alcmtr]
--a------ 2005-05-03 17:43 69632 c:\windows\Alcmtr.exe
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\nwiz]
--a------ 2007-06-28 23:43 1626112 c:\windows\system32\nwiz.exe
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\RTHDCPL]
--a------ 2007-07-05 15:08 16380416 c:\windows\RTHDCPL.exe
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\security center\Monitoring]
"DisableMonitoring"=dword:00000001
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\security center\Monitoring\SymantecAntiVirus]
"DisableMonitoring"=dword:00000001
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\security center\Monitoring\SymantecFirewall]
"DisableMonitoring"=dword:00000001
[HKLM\~\services\sharedaccess\parameters\firewallpolicy\standardprofile]
"EnableFirewall"= 0 (0x0)
[HKLM\~\services\sharedaccess\parameters\firewallpolicy\standardprofile\AuthorizedApplications\List]
"%windir%\\system32\\sessmgr.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\CyberLink\\PowerDirector\\PDR.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Common Files\\AOL\\Loader\\aolload.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\iTunes\\iTunes.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Sony\\Media Manager for WALKMAN\\MediaManager.exe"=
"c:\\Documents and Settings\\Rachel\\Application Data\\mjusbsp\\magicJack.exe"=
"c:\\Documents and Settings\\Daniella\\Application Data\\mjusbsp\\magicJack.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Warcraft III\\Warcraft III.exe"=
"c:\\Documents and Settings\\Aaron\\Application Data\\mjusbsp\\magicJack.exe"=
"%windir%\\Network Diagnostic\\xpnetdiag.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Skype\\Phone\\Skype.exe"=
R0 TLRecAgent;TLRecAgent;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\TLRecAgent.sys [2007-08-29 14888]
R1 SASDIFSV;SASDIFSV;\??\c:\program files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASDIFSV.SYS [2008-11-17 8944]
R1 SASKUTIL;SASKUTIL;\??\c:\program files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASKUTIL.sys [2008-11-17 55024]
R2 CX88XBAR;Video Advantage PCI Crossbar;c:\windows\system32\drivers\CX88XBAR.sys [2007-09-15 9216]
R2 LiveUpdate Notice;LiveUpdate Notice;"c:\program files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe" /h ccCommon [2008-02-18 149352]
R3 EraserUtilRebootDrv;EraserUtilRebootDrv;\??\c:\program files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\EENGINE\EraserUtilRebootDrv.sys [2008-09-08 99376]
R3 slusbvip;SmartLink USB Driver;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\slusbvip.sys [2007-08-29 546120]
R3 SLVAD_simple;D-Link Virtual Audio Device;c:\windows\system32\drivers\slvad.sys [2007-08-29 43248]
S3 COH_Mon;COH_Mon;\??\c:\windows\system32\Drivers\COH_Mon.sys [2008-01-12 23888]
S3 SASENUM;SASENUM;\??\c:\program files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASENUM.SYS [2008-11-17 7408]
S3 Slnt7554;USB Soft Modem Driver;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\slnt7554.sys [2004-08-04 129535]
S3 Wirelecf;Friendly WI-FI Wirelesscfg Util Win2000 XP;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\Wirelecf.SYS [2005-09-07 17230]
*Newly Created Service* - COMHOST
.
Contents of the 'Scheduled Tasks' folder
2008-12-06 c:\windows\Tasks\AppleSoftwareUpdate.job
- c:\program files\Apple Software Update\SoftwareUpdate.exe [2008-04-11 16:57]
2008-12-17 c:\windows\Tasks\Norton PC Checkup WeekDay Scanner.job
- c:\program files\norton pc checkup\PC_Checkup.exe [2008-12-17 07:50]
2008-12-17 c:\windows\Tasks\Norton PC Checkup Weekend Scanner.job
- c:\program files\norton pc checkup\PC_Checkup.exe [2008-12-17 07:50]
.
- - - - ORPHANS REMOVED - - - -
MSConfigStartUp-HotSync - c:\program files\PalmSource\Desktop\HotSync.exe
MSConfigStartUp-My Web Search Bar Search Scope Monitor - c:\progra~1\MYWEBS~1\bar\1.bin\m3SrchMn.exe
MSConfigStartUp-MyWebSearch Email Plugin - c:\progra~1\MYWEBS~1\bar\1.bin\mwsoemon.exe
MSConfigStartUp-MyWebSearch Plugin - c:\progra~1\MYWEBS~1\bar\1.bin\M3PLUGIN.DLL
MSConfigStartUp-SmileyApp - c:\program files\DoubleD\Desktop Smiley Toolbar\3.1.2.42480\stbapp.exe

.
------- Supplementary Scan -------
.
uStart Page = hxxp://www.yahoo.com/
IE: &Search - ?p=ZNxdm414YYIL
IE: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - c:\progra~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
.
**************************************************************************
Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 12:09:21 PM, on 12/31/2008
Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16762)
Boot mode: Normal
Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccProxy.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\AluSchedulerSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\Program Files\CyberLink\Shared Files\RichVideo.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\MsPMSPSv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe
C:\WINDOWS\RTHDCPL.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\RUNDLL32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
C:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Skype add-on (mastermind) - {22BF413B-C6D2-4d91-82A9-A0F997BA588C} - C:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\SkypeIEPlugin.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {35B8D58C-B0CB-46b0-BA64-05B3804E4E86} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Spybot-S&D IE Protection - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: NCO 2.0 IE BHO - {602ADB0E-4AFF-4217-8AA1-95DAC4DFA408} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\coShared\Browser\2.6\coIEPlg.dll
O2 - BHO: Symantec Intrusion Prevention - {6D53EC84-6AAE-4787-AEEE-F4628F01010C} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\IDS\IPSBHO.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In SSV Helper - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\5.0.926.3450\swg.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Dictionary Compression sdch - {C84D72FE-E17D-4195-BB24-76C02E2E7C4E} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\Component\fastsearch_219B3E1547538286.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: JQSIEStartDetectorImpl - {E7E6F031-17CE-4C07-BC86-EABFE594F69C} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\lib\deploy\jqs\ie\jqs_plugin.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Show Norton Toolbar - {7FEBEFE3-6B19-4349-98D2-FFB09D4B49CA} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\coShared\Browser\2.6\CoIEPlg.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google Toolbar - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TLinkAgent] C:\Program Files\D-Link\D-Link USB Phone Adapter\DPH-50U Utility.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSPM Startup] C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\INSTAL~1\UPDATE~1\isuspm.exe -startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSScheduler] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe" -start
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RTHDCPL] RTHDCPL.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvMcTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [osCheck] "C:\Program Files\Norton 360\osCheck.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Skype] "C:\Program Files\Skype\Phone\Skype.exe" /nosplash /minimized
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [cdloader] "C:\Documents and Settings\Aaron\Application Data\mjusbsp\cdloader2.exe" MAGICJACK
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SpybotSD TeaTimer] C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
O4 - Startup: OpenOffice.org 2.3.lnk = C:\Program Files\OpenOffice.org 2.3\program\quickstart.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Gamma Loader.lnk = ?
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Search - ?p=ZNxdm414YYIL
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: Skype - {77BF5300-1474-4EC7-9980-D32B190E9B07} - C:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\SkypeIEPlugin.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Spybot - Search & Destroy Configuration - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://www.update.microsoft.com/mic...ls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1188163509515
O16 - DPF: {6A344D34-5231-452A-8A57-D064AC9B7862} (Symantec Download Manager) - https://webdl.symantec.com/activex/symdlmgr.cab
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://www.update.microsoft.com/mic...ls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1188163497343
O16 - DPF: {BD8667B7-38D8-4C77-B580-18C3E146372C} (Creative Toolbox Plug-in) - http://ak.imgag.com/imgag/cp/install/Crusher.cab
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - https://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/current/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {E06E2E99-0AA1-11D4-ABA6-0060082AA75C} (GpcContainer Class) - https://sheridanmentoring.webex.com/client/T26L/event/ieatgpc.cab
O18 - Protocol: skype4com - {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\Skype\SKYPE4~1.DLL
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\AluSchedulerSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Network Proxy (ccProxy) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccProxy.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Lic NetConnect service (CLTNetCnService) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: COM Host (comHost) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\VAScanner\comHost.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Java Quick Starter (JavaQuickStarterService) - Sun Microsystems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
O23 - Service: LightScribeService Direct Disc Labeling Service (LightScribeService) - Hewlett-Packard Company - C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\LuComServer_3_4.EXE
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate Notice - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: NMIndexingService - Nero AG - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMIndexingService.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: Cyberlink RichVideo Service(CRVS) (RichVideo) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\CyberLink\Shared Files\RichVideo.exe
O23 - Service: SmartLinkService (SLService) - Smart Link - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\slserv.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Core LC - Unknown owner - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
--
End of file - 10372 bytes


----------



## aaronbor (Dec 1, 2008)

I think I cut off the last part of the Combofix report. Here it is:

**************************************************************************
catchme 0.3.1367 W2K/XP/Vista - rootkit/stealth malware detector by Gmer, http://www.gmer.net
Rootkit scan 2008-12-31 11:42:50
Windows 5.1.2600 Service Pack 3 NTFS
scanning hidden processes ... 
scanning hidden autostart entries ...
scanning hidden files ... 
scan completed successfully
hidden files: 0
**************************************************************************
.
Completion time: 2008-12-31 11:44:48
ComboFix-quarantined-files.txt 2008-12-31 16:43:39
Pre-Run: 46,919,958,528 bytes free
Post-Run: 46,909,079,552 bytes free
245 --- E O F --- 2008-12-18 22:00:29


----------



## Kenny94 (Dec 16, 2004)

Be we remove some files I want to look at one..

*Jotti File Submission:*

Please go to  Jotti's malware scan

Copy and paste the following file path into the *"File to upload & scan"*box on the top of the page:

*C:\WINDOWS\system32\deploytk.dll*

 Click on the submit button

 Please post the results in your next reply.


----------



## aaronbor (Dec 1, 2008)

Scan taken on 31 Dec 2008 19:13:42 (GMT) A-Squared Found nothing
AntiVir Found nothing
ArcaVir Found nothing
Avast Found nothing
AVG Antivirus Found nothing
BitDefender Found nothing
ClamAV Found nothing
CPsecure Found nothing
Dr.Web Found nothing
F-Prot Antivirus Found nothing
F-Secure Anti-Virus Found nothing
G DATA Found nothing
Ikarus Found nothing
Kaspersky Anti-Virus Found nothing
NOD32 Found nothing
Norman Virus Control Found nothing
Panda Antivirus Found nothing
Sophos Antivirus Found nothing
VirusBuster Found nothing
VBA32 Found nothing


----------



## Kenny94 (Dec 16, 2004)

Rescan with Hijack This.
Close all browser windows except Hijack This.
Put a check mark beside these entries and click "Fix Checked".

O8 - Extra context menu item: &Search - ?p=ZNxdm414YYIL

Open Notepad and copy and paste the text in the code box below into it:


```
File::
c:\windows\E80F62FF5D3C4A1984099721F2928206.TMP
c:\windows\l2schemas
c:\windows\system32\d3d9caps.dat
c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\{E8CDCBDE-21F5-493F-8C2D-6B382A706FFC}
```
Save the file to your desktop and name it CFScript.txt

Then drag the CFScript.txt into the ComboFix.exe as shown in the screenshot below.










This will start ComboFix again. It may ask to reboot. Post the contents of Combofix.txt in your next reply together with a new HijackThis log.

*Note: These instructions and script were created specifically for this user. If you are not this user, do NOT follow these instructions or use this script as it could damage the workings of your system.*

Also, please let me know how things are running now?


----------



## aaronbor (Dec 1, 2008)

I was testing the internet for about 15 minutes. no pop ups. So far it looks like its running well!

ComboFix 08-12-30.02 - Aaron 2008-12-31 15:22:35.3 - NTFSx86
Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition 5.1.2600.3.1252.1.1033.18.2047.1444 [GMT -5:00]
Running from: c:\documents and settings\Aaron\Desktop\Combo-Fix.exe
Command switches used :: c:\documents and settings\Aaron\Desktop\CFScript.txt
AV: Norton 360 *On-access scanning disabled* (Updated)
FW: Norton 360 *disabled*
* Created a new restore point
FILE ::
c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\{E8CDCBDE-21F5-493F-8C2D-6B382A706FFC}
c:\windows\E80F62FF5D3C4A1984099721F2928206.TMP
c:\windows\system32\d3d9caps.dat
c:\windows\l2schemas :#:
.
((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Other Deletions )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
c:\windows\system32\d3d9caps.dat
.
((((((((((((((((((((((((( Files Created from 2008-11-28 to 2008-12-31 )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
2008-12-16 08:10 . 2008-12-16 08:10 d-------- c:\documents and settings\David\.jagex_cache_32
2008-12-12 06:04 . 2008-12-12 06:04 d-------- c:\documents and settings\Brian\.jagex_cache_32
2008-12-06 11:12 . 2008-12-06 11:12 73,728 --a------ c:\windows\system32\javacpl.cpl
2008-12-06 11:05 . 2008-12-06 11:12 410,984 --a------ c:\windows\system32\deploytk.dll
2008-12-05 03:56 . 2008-12-05 03:56 d-------- c:\documents and settings\David\Application Data\SUPERAntiSpyware.com
2008-12-04 17:44 . 2008-12-04 17:44 d-------- c:\program files\SUPERAntiSpyware
2008-12-04 17:44 . 2008-12-04 17:44 d-------- c:\program files\Common Files\Wise Installation Wizard
2008-12-04 17:44 . 2008-12-04 17:44 d-------- c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\SUPERAntiSpyware.com
2008-12-04 17:44 . 2008-12-04 17:44 d-------- c:\documents and settings\Aaron\Application Data\SUPERAntiSpyware.com
2008-12-04 09:07 . 2008-12-12 06:04 d-------- C:\.jagex_cache_32
2008-12-03 05:50 . 2008-12-31 11:27 d-a------ c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\TEMP
2008-12-01 03:35 . 2008-12-01 03:35 d-------- c:\program files\Trend Micro
2008-11-24 17:37 . 2008-11-24 17:37 d-------- c:\documents and settings\Aaron\Application Data\Xfire
2008-11-23 18:48 . 2008-11-23 18:49 344 --a------ c:\windows\wininit.ini
2008-11-23 18:33 . 2008-11-23 18:36 d-------- c:\program files\Spybot - Search & Destroy
2008-11-23 18:33 . 2008-11-23 19:22 d-------- c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Spybot - Search & Destroy
2008-11-23 17:49 . 2008-11-23 17:49 d----c--- c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\{B46E1EF5-0B37-4DB4-A4E2-9F2B41036185}
2008-11-21 08:29 . 2008-12-31 14:43 d-------- c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Google Updater
2008-11-21 07:16 . 2001-08-17 13:57 16,128 --a------ c:\windows\system32\drivers\MODEMCSA.sys
2008-11-21 07:16 . 2001-08-17 13:57 16,128 --a--c--- c:\windows\system32\dllcache\modemcsa.sys
2008-11-20 03:54 . 2008-12-05 05:49 69 --a------ c:\windows\NeroDigital.ini
2008-11-19 09:05 . 2008-11-19 09:05 d-------- c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\LightScribe
2008-11-19 09:02 . 2008-11-19 09:02 d-------- c:\program files\Common Files\LightScribe
2008-11-19 09:00 . 2008-11-20 05:05 d-------- c:\documents and settings\Aaron\Application Data\Ahead
2008-11-19 08:58 . 2008-11-19 08:58 d-------- c:\program files\Nero
2008-11-19 08:58 . 2008-11-19 09:01 d-------- c:\program files\Common Files\Ahead
2008-11-19 08:58 . 2008-11-19 08:58 d-------- c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Nero
2008-11-18 21:41 . 2008-11-18 21:41 d-------- c:\windows\E80F62FF5D3C4A1984099721F2928206.TMP
2008-11-18 20:11 . 2008-11-18 20:11 d-------- c:\windows\system32\scripting
2008-11-18 20:11 . 2008-11-18 20:11 d-------- c:\windows\l2schemas
2008-11-18 20:10 . 2008-11-18 20:10 d-------- c:\windows\system32\en
2008-11-12 03:18 . 2008-11-12 03:18 d-------- c:\program files\System Search Dispatcher
2008-11-12 02:53 . 2008-10-24 06:21 455,296 -----c--- c:\windows\system32\dllcache\mrxsmb.sys
2008-11-06 16:32 . 2008-11-06 16:32 d--h-c--- c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\{E8CDCBDE-21F5-493F-8C2D-6B382A706FFC}
2008-11-02 09:07 . 2008-11-13 09:14 d--h----- c:\documents and settings\Brian\igLoader Files
.
(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Find3M Report ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
2008-12-31 20:19 --------- d-----w c:\program files\Common Files\Symantec Shared
2008-12-31 19:48 --------- d-----w c:\documents and settings\Aaron\Application Data\Skype
2008-12-31 16:38 --------- d-----w c:\documents and settings\Aaron\Application Data\OpenOffice.org2
2008-12-21 16:06 --------- d-----w c:\documents and settings\Rachel\Application Data\Skype
2008-12-21 13:09 31 ----a-w c:\documents and settings\David\jagex_runescape_preferences.dat
2008-12-18 05:57 --------- d-----w c:\program files\Google
2008-12-17 12:50 --------- d-----w c:\program files\Norton PC Checkup
2008-12-17 09:50 286,720 ----a-w c:\windows\iun507.exe
2008-12-17 09:50 --------- d-----w c:\program files\Master Mishna
2008-12-14 07:26 31 ----a-w c:\documents and settings\Rachel\jagex_runescape_preferences.dat
2008-12-12 12:36 31 ----a-w c:\documents and settings\Brian\jagex_runescape_preferences.dat
2008-12-07 15:17 --------- d-----w c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Viewpoint
2008-12-07 12:40 --------- d-----w c:\program files\Warcraft III
2008-12-06 16:12 --------- d-----w c:\program files\Java
2008-12-03 17:31 --------- d-----w c:\documents and settings\Amy\Application Data\Skype
2008-11-27 06:21 --------- d-----w c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Symantec
2008-11-24 22:48 --------- d-----w c:\documents and settings\David\Application Data\Xfire
2008-11-24 22:22 --------- d--h--w c:\program files\InstallShield Installation Information
2008-11-24 22:18 --------- d-----w c:\program files\The Learning Company
2008-11-19 13:54 --------- d-----w c:\program files\Common Files\logishrd
2008-11-10 17:13 --------- d-----w c:\documents and settings\Aaron\Application Data\mjusbsp
2008-11-06 21:33 --------- d-----w c:\program files\Network Optimizer
2008-11-04 13:02 --------- d-----w c:\program files\Norton 360
2008-10-23 12:36 286,720 ----a-w c:\windows\system32\gdi32.dll
2008-10-16 20:40 98,304 ----a-w c:\windows\system32\CmdLineExt.dll
2008-10-16 20:38 826,368 ----a-w c:\windows\system32\wininet.dll
2008-10-16 19:13 202,776 ----a-w c:\windows\system32\wuweb.dll
2008-10-16 19:13 1,809,944 ----a-w c:\windows\system32\wuaueng.dll
2008-10-16 19:12 561,688 ----a-w c:\windows\system32\wuapi.dll
2008-10-16 19:12 323,608 ----a-w c:\windows\system32\wucltui.dll
2008-10-16 19:09 92,696 ----a-w c:\windows\system32\cdm.dll
2008-10-16 19:09 51,224 ----a-w c:\windows\system32\wuauclt.exe
2008-10-16 19:09 43,544 ----a-w c:\windows\system32\wups2.dll
2008-10-16 19:08 34,328 ----a-w c:\windows\system32\wups.dll
2008-10-16 19:06 268,648 ----a-w c:\windows\system32\mucltui.dll
2008-10-16 19:06 208,744 ----a-w c:\windows\system32\muweb.dll
2008-10-03 10:02 247,326 ----a-w c:\windows\system32\strmdll.dll
2008-09-30 21:43 1,286,152 ----a-w c:\windows\system32\msxml4.dll
2008-09-15 12:12 1,846,400 ----a-w c:\windows\system32\win32k.sys
2008-09-11 21:58 60,800 ----a-w c:\windows\system32\S32EVNT1.DLL
2008-09-10 01:14 1,307,648 ------w c:\windows\system32\msxml6.dll
2008-09-04 17:15 1,106,944 ----a-w c:\windows\system32\msxml3.dll
.
((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Reg Loading Points ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
*Note* empty entries & legit default entries are not shown 
REGEDIT4
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\shelliconoverlayidentifiers\OverlayExcluded]
@="{4433A54A-1AC8-432F-90FC-85F045CF383C}"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{4433A54A-1AC8-432F-90FC-85F045CF383C}]
2008-10-31 12:24 576352 --a------ c:\program files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Backup\buShell.dll
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\shelliconoverlayidentifiers\OverlayPending]
@="{F17C0B1E-EF8E-4AD4-8E1B-7D7E8CB23225}"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{F17C0B1E-EF8E-4AD4-8E1B-7D7E8CB23225}]
2008-10-31 12:24 576352 --a------ c:\program files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Backup\buShell.dll
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\shelliconoverlayidentifiers\OverlayProtected]
@="{476D0EA3-80F9-48B5-B70B-05E677C9C148}"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{476D0EA3-80F9-48B5-B70B-05E677C9C148}]
2008-10-31 12:24 576352 --a------ c:\program files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Backup\buShell.dll
[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"Skype"="c:\program files\Skype\Phone\Skype.exe" [2007-08-17 23120680]
"ctfmon.exe"="c:\windows\system32\ctfmon.exe" [2008-04-13 15360]
"cdloader"="c:\documents and settings\Aaron\Application Data\mjusbsp\cdloader2.exe" [2008-07-22 50520]
"swg"="c:\program files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe" [2007-09-02 68856]
"SpybotSD TeaTimer"="c:\program files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe" [2008-09-16 1833296]
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"TLinkAgent"="c:\program files\D-Link\D-Link USB Phone Adapter\DPH-50U Utility.exe" [2006-03-08 425984]
"ISUSPM Startup"="c:\progra~1\COMMON~1\INSTAL~1\UPDATE~1\isuspm.exe" [2004-06-16 221184]
"ISUSScheduler"="c:\program files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe" [2004-06-16 81920]
"NvMediaCenter"="c:\windows\system32\NvMcTray.dll" [2007-06-28 81920]
"Adobe Reader Speed Launcher"="c:\program files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe" [2008-01-11 39792]
"ccApp"="c:\program files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe" [2008-10-17 51048]
"osCheck"="c:\program files\Norton 360\osCheck.exe" [2008-02-26 988512]
"QuickTime Task"="c:\program files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" [2008-05-27 413696]
"NeroFilterCheck"="c:\program files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NeroCheck.exe" [2006-01-12 155648]
"NvCplDaemon"="c:\windows\system32\NvCpl.dll" [2007-06-28 8466432]
"SunJavaUpdateSched"="c:\program files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe" [2008-12-06 136600]
"RTHDCPL"="RTHDCPL.EXE" [2007-07-05 c:\windows\RTHDCPL.exe]
"nwiz"="nwiz.exe" [2007-06-28 c:\windows\system32\nwiz.exe]
c:\documents and settings\Aaron\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\
OpenOffice.org 2.3.lnk - c:\program files\OpenOffice.org 2.3\program\quickstart.exe [2007-08-17 393216]
c:\documents and settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\
Adobe Gamma Loader.lnk - c:\program files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe [2007-08-29 113664]
[hkey_local_machine\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\ShellExecuteHooks]
"{5AE067D3-9AFB-48E0-853A-EBB7F4A000DA}"= "c:\program files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASSEH.DLL" [2008-05-13 77824]
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows nt\currentversion\drivers32]
"msacm.divxa32"= DivXa32.acm
"vidc.DIV3"= DivXc32.dll
"vidc.DIV4"= DivXc32f.dll
[HKLM\~\startupfolder\C:^Documents and Settings^All Users^Start Menu^Programs^Startup^HotSync Manager.lnk]
path=c:\documents and settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\HotSync Manager.lnk
backup=c:\windows\pss\HotSync Manager.lnkCommon Startup
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\%FP%012-L2TP fts.exe]
--a------ 2005-08-11 13:18 83608 c:\program files\012Net\012Net-Cable dialer\fts.exe
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\%FP%012-L2TP FWPortal.exe]
--a------ 2005-12-13 09:03 801280 c:\program files\012Net\012Net-Cable dialer\FWPortal.exe
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\Adobe Reader Speed Launcher]
--a------ 2008-01-11 21:16 39792 c:\program files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\Aim6]
--a------ 2007-09-29 15:22 50528 c:\program files\AIM6\aim6.exe
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\ctfmon.exe]
--a------ 2008-04-13 19:12 15360 c:\windows\system32\ctfmon.exe
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\iTunesHelper]
--a------ 2008-06-02 10:13 267048 c:\program files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\MSMSGS]
--a------ 2008-04-13 19:12 1695232 c:\program files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\NvCplDaemon]
--a------ 2007-06-28 23:43 8466432 c:\windows\system32\nvcpl.dll
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\NvMediaCenter]
--a------ 2007-06-28 23:43 81920 c:\windows\system32\nvmctray.dll
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\Alcmtr]
--a------ 2005-05-03 17:43 69632 c:\windows\Alcmtr.exe
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\nwiz]
--a------ 2007-06-28 23:43 1626112 c:\windows\system32\nwiz.exe
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\RTHDCPL]
--a------ 2007-07-05 15:08 16380416 c:\windows\RTHDCPL.exe
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\security center\Monitoring]
"DisableMonitoring"=dword:00000001
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\security center\Monitoring\SymantecAntiVirus]
"DisableMonitoring"=dword:00000001
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\security center\Monitoring\SymantecFirewall]
"DisableMonitoring"=dword:00000001
[HKLM\~\services\sharedaccess\parameters\firewallpolicy\standardprofile]
"EnableFirewall"= 0 (0x0)
[HKLM\~\services\sharedaccess\parameters\firewallpolicy\standardprofile\AuthorizedApplications\List]
"%windir%\\system32\\sessmgr.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\CyberLink\\PowerDirector\\PDR.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Common Files\\AOL\\Loader\\aolload.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\iTunes\\iTunes.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Sony\\Media Manager for WALKMAN\\MediaManager.exe"=
"c:\\Documents and Settings\\Rachel\\Application Data\\mjusbsp\\magicJack.exe"=
"c:\\Documents and Settings\\Daniella\\Application Data\\mjusbsp\\magicJack.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Warcraft III\\Warcraft III.exe"=
"c:\\Documents and Settings\\Aaron\\Application Data\\mjusbsp\\magicJack.exe"=
"%windir%\\Network Diagnostic\\xpnetdiag.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Skype\\Phone\\Skype.exe"=
R0 TLRecAgent;TLRecAgent;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\TLRecAgent.sys [2007-08-29 14888]
R1 SASDIFSV;SASDIFSV;\??\c:\program files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASDIFSV.SYS [2008-11-17 8944]
R1 SASKUTIL;SASKUTIL;\??\c:\program files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASKUTIL.sys [2008-11-17 55024]
R2 CX88XBAR;Video Advantage PCI Crossbar;c:\windows\system32\drivers\CX88XBAR.sys [2007-09-15 9216]
R2 LiveUpdate Notice;LiveUpdate Notice;"c:\program files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe" /h ccCommon [2008-02-18 149352]
R3 EraserUtilRebootDrv;EraserUtilRebootDrv;\??\c:\program files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\EENGINE\EraserUtilRebootDrv.sys [2008-09-08 99376]
R3 slusbvip;SmartLink USB Driver;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\slusbvip.sys [2007-08-29 546120]
R3 SLVAD_simple;D-Link Virtual Audio Device;c:\windows\system32\drivers\slvad.sys [2007-08-29 43248]
S3 COH_Mon;COH_Mon;\??\c:\windows\system32\Drivers\COH_Mon.sys [2008-01-12 23888]
S3 SASENUM;SASENUM;\??\c:\program files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASENUM.SYS [2008-11-17 7408]
S3 Slnt7554;USB Soft Modem Driver;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\slnt7554.sys [2004-08-04 129535]
S3 Wirelecf;Friendly WI-FI Wirelesscfg Util Win2000 XP;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\Wirelecf.SYS [2005-09-07 17230]
*Newly Created Service* - CATCHME
*Newly Created Service* - COMHOST
.
Contents of the 'Scheduled Tasks' folder
2008-12-06 c:\windows\Tasks\AppleSoftwareUpdate.job
- c:\program files\Apple Software Update\SoftwareUpdate.exe [2008-04-11 16:57]
2008-12-17 c:\windows\Tasks\Norton PC Checkup WeekDay Scanner.job
- c:\program files\norton pc checkup\PC_Checkup.exe [2008-12-17 07:50]
2008-12-17 c:\windows\Tasks\Norton PC Checkup Weekend Scanner.job
- c:\program files\norton pc checkup\PC_Checkup.exe [2008-12-17 07:50]
.
.
------- Supplementary Scan -------
.
uStart Page = hxxp://www.yahoo.com/
IE: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - c:\progra~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
.
**************************************************************************
catchme 0.3.1367 W2K/XP/Vista - rootkit/stealth malware detector by Gmer, http://www.gmer.net
Rootkit scan 2008-12-31 15:23:19
Windows 5.1.2600 Service Pack 3 NTFS
scanning hidden processes ... 
scanning hidden autostart entries ...
scanning hidden files ... 
scan completed successfully
hidden files: 0
**************************************************************************
.
Completion time: 2008-12-31 15:24:25
ComboFix-quarantined-files.txt 2008-12-31 20:24:05
ComboFix2.txt 2008-12-31 16:44:49
Pre-Run: 46,976,094,208 bytes free
Post-Run: 46,978,633,728 bytes free
239 --- E O F --- 2008-12-18 22:00:29

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 3:27:55 PM, on 12/31/2008
Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16762)
Boot mode: Normal
Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccProxy.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\AluSchedulerSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\Program Files\CyberLink\Shared Files\RichVideo.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\MsPMSPSv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe
C:\WINDOWS\RTHDCPL.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
C:\Program Files\Skype\Phone\Skype.exe
C:\Program Files\Skype\Plugin Manager\skypePM.exe
C:\Program Files\D-Link\D-Link USB Phone Adapter\DPH-50U Utility.exe
C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
C:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Skype add-on (mastermind) - {22BF413B-C6D2-4d91-82A9-A0F997BA588C} - C:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\SkypeIEPlugin.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {35B8D58C-B0CB-46b0-BA64-05B3804E4E86} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Spybot-S&D IE Protection - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: NCO 2.0 IE BHO - {602ADB0E-4AFF-4217-8AA1-95DAC4DFA408} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\coShared\Browser\2.6\coIEPlg.dll
O2 - BHO: Symantec Intrusion Prevention - {6D53EC84-6AAE-4787-AEEE-F4628F01010C} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\IDS\IPSBHO.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In SSV Helper - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\5.0.926.3450\swg.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Dictionary Compression sdch - {C84D72FE-E17D-4195-BB24-76C02E2E7C4E} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\Component\fastsearch_219B3E1547538286.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: JQSIEStartDetectorImpl - {E7E6F031-17CE-4C07-BC86-EABFE594F69C} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\lib\deploy\jqs\ie\jqs_plugin.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Show Norton Toolbar - {7FEBEFE3-6B19-4349-98D2-FFB09D4B49CA} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\coShared\Browser\2.6\CoIEPlg.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google Toolbar - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TLinkAgent] C:\Program Files\D-Link\D-Link USB Phone Adapter\DPH-50U Utility.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSPM Startup] C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\INSTAL~1\UPDATE~1\isuspm.exe -startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSScheduler] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe" -start
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RTHDCPL] RTHDCPL.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvMcTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [osCheck] "C:\Program Files\Norton 360\osCheck.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Skype] "C:\Program Files\Skype\Phone\Skype.exe" /nosplash /minimized
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [cdloader] "C:\Documents and Settings\Aaron\Application Data\mjusbsp\cdloader2.exe" MAGICJACK
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SpybotSD TeaTimer] C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
O4 - Startup: OpenOffice.org 2.3.lnk = C:\Program Files\OpenOffice.org 2.3\program\quickstart.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Gamma Loader.lnk = ?
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: Skype - {77BF5300-1474-4EC7-9980-D32B190E9B07} - C:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\SkypeIEPlugin.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Spybot - Search & Destroy Configuration - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://www.update.microsoft.com/mic...ls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1188163509515
O16 - DPF: {6A344D34-5231-452A-8A57-D064AC9B7862} (Symantec Download Manager) - https://webdl.symantec.com/activex/symdlmgr.cab
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://www.update.microsoft.com/mic...ls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1188163497343
O16 - DPF: {BD8667B7-38D8-4C77-B580-18C3E146372C} (Creative Toolbox Plug-in) - http://ak.imgag.com/imgag/cp/install/Crusher.cab
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - https://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/current/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {E06E2E99-0AA1-11D4-ABA6-0060082AA75C} (GpcContainer Class) - https://sheridanmentoring.webex.com/client/T26L/event/ieatgpc.cab
O18 - Protocol: skype4com - {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\Skype\SKYPE4~1.DLL
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\AluSchedulerSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Network Proxy (ccProxy) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccProxy.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Lic NetConnect service (CLTNetCnService) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: COM Host (comHost) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\VAScanner\comHost.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Java Quick Starter (JavaQuickStarterService) - Sun Microsystems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
O23 - Service: LightScribeService Direct Disc Labeling Service (LightScribeService) - Hewlett-Packard Company - C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\LuComServer_3_4.EXE
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate Notice - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: NMIndexingService - Nero AG - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMIndexingService.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: Cyberlink RichVideo Service(CRVS) (RichVideo) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\CyberLink\Shared Files\RichVideo.exe
O23 - Service: SmartLinkService (SLService) - Smart Link - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\slserv.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Core LC - Unknown owner - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
--
End of file - 10441 bytes


----------



## Kenny94 (Dec 16, 2004)

I did not mean to add this, l2schemas folder. But Combo-Fix left it alone..



> I was testing the internet for about 15 minutes. no pop ups. So far it looks like its running well!


:up:


----------



## aaronbor (Dec 1, 2008)

"I did mean to add this, l2schemas folder. But Combo-Fix left it alone"

I don't know what you mean? Do you waht me to add something?


----------



## Kenny94 (Dec 16, 2004)

No you are find. I did not mean to add this, l2schemas folder

Some final items:

*Follow these steps to uninstall Combofix and tools used in the removal of malware*
* Click *START* then *RUN*
* Now type *Combofix /u* in the runbox and click *OK*. Note the *space* between the *X* and the *U*, it needs to be there.









Important, we need to flush out all System Restore points.

To reset your restore points, please note that you will need to log into your computer with an account which has full administrator access. You will know if the account has administrator access because you will be able to see the System Restore tab. If the tab is missing, you are logged in under a limited account.

(Windows XP) 
1. Turn off System Restore. 
On the Desktop, right-click My Computer. 
Click Properties. 
Click the System Restore tab. 
Check Turn off System Restore. 
Click Apply, and then click OK.

2. Reboot.

3. Turn ON System Restore. 
On the Desktop, right-click My Computer. 
Click Properties. 
Click the System Restore tab. 
UN-Check *Turn off System Restore*. 
Click Apply, and then click OK.

How to Turn On and Turn Off System Restore in Windows XP 
http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?...kb;en-us;310405

The following is a list of tools and utilities that I like to suggest to people. This list is full of great tools and utilities to help you understand how you got infected and how to keep from getting infected again.
SpywareBlaster - Great prevention tool to keep nasties from installing on your system.

SpywareGuard - Works as a Spyware "Shield" to protect your computer from getting malware in the first place.

IE-SpyAd - puts over 5000 sites in your restricted zone so you'll be protected when you visit innocent-looking sites that aren't actually innocent at all.

SiteAdvisor download this plug-in for your browser and it will alert you of a known bad site for FREE.

Windows Updates - It is *very important* to make sure that both Internet Explorer and Windows are kept current with *the latest critical security patches* from Microsoft. To do this just start *Internet Explorer* and select *Tools > Windows Update*, and follow the online instructions from there.

Google Toolbar - Free google toolbar that allows you to use the powerful Google search engine from the bar, but also blocks pop up windows.

Trillian or Miranda-IM - These are Malware free Instant Messenger programs which allow you to connect to multiple IM services in one program! (AOL, Yahoo, ICQ, IRC, MSN)
To find out more information about how you got infected in the first place and some great guidelines to follow to prevent future infections you can read this article by Tony Klein


----------



## aaronbor (Dec 1, 2008)

I reset the system restore. 

I have some questions. Shoud I delete or keep SuperAntispyware and Spybolt search and destry?

Is the Norton 360 v2 that I use effective or should I replaceit with any other program?

I am going to access all the links tou gave me for the utilities and information. I hope to educate myself and the family in how to remain malware free.

UI really want to thank you for yor great help and patience in helping me clear my system from the pop-ups, Thanks very much.

Aaron


----------



## Kenny94 (Dec 16, 2004)

aaronbor said:


> I reset the system restore.
> 
> I have some questions. Shoud I delete or keep SuperAntispyware and Spybolt search and destry?
> 
> ...


I would keep SuperAntispyware. See why:

http://www.techsupportalert.com/best-free-adware-spyware-scumware-remover.htm

I'll keep Norton 360 v2 as well. Your Welcome!


----------



## aaronbor (Dec 1, 2008)

Hey Kenny94,

I just wanted to let you know that the link to this article by Tony Klein is not longer valid.

Also IE-Spyad is no loger available for download: "*Both are replaced by what used to be called IE-SPYAD for ZonedOut. **ZonedOut** is a free utility"*

ZonedOut link does not wok but the utility can be foud at:
http://www.funkytoad.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=15&Itemid=33

Thanks again
Aaron


----------



## Kenny94 (Dec 16, 2004)

Thanks Aaron! I'll take care of this...:up:


----------

